# Pfs pretending?



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Hello people, I am in love with the pfs's and would like to make myself a time or even come up with a blank but what are pretending for a pfs are there certain lengths wide fork spacing?

thank you very much for reading this.

Its from google translator forgive the bad english. But my english is more bad as the translator hehe


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

I recommend you start with the OPFS template and then get innovative. All of the dimensions are given in the printout.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Thx but my question is what makes a pfs to a pfs ?


----------



## Pawpawsailor (Jun 8, 2012)

There are several threads here where that discussion has been hashed and rehashed. It is generally accepted that a PFS is an OTT slingshot small enough to fit into your pocket. It can be fitted with either flatbands or small diameter tubes. If tubes are used larger diameter tube protectors are normally added to stiffen and protect the tubes at the fork. The fork gap is usually wide enough to allow tying on your bands. Most often about 1/2 inch.


----------



## Nomad (Aug 17, 2013)

Thank you pawpawsailor okay i think i can use this informations.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Nomad said:


> Thx but my question is what makes a pfs to a pfs ?


It resembles a small fork used to stab/acquire a pickle.


----------

